
Managing software developers – how Not to - whiteridinghood
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/managing-software-developers-how-alex-lerner?trk=mp-author-card
======
andthen59
Over the thirty plus years of developing software for various companies from
small to very large I am sure I have seen all of your points in one place or
another. I have never seen a list like yours that captures so much management
experience in one place. Your attention to the details of management is
excellent and will be a good refresher for those who have been around for
several years and a good what not list for emerging new managers. Thank you
for sharing your honest thoughts.

